# Two more tragic fires



## cda (Dec 5, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/12/05/ohio.h ... index.html

this video looks like a copy of Rhode Island::

http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/europe/12 ... index.html


----------



## jim baird (Dec 6, 2009)

Re: Two more tragic fires

Indoor pyro technics chalk up some more victims.


----------



## Frank (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Two more tragic fires

Warwick, Bangkok, Moscow ......

Whose next?????

Fireworks, combustible materials, large crowd, drinks, no sprinklers---what do ya expect to happen?


----------



## jpranch (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Two more tragic fires

Remember this one from 4 years ago?

http://www.iklimnet.com/hotelfires/clubfirecase5.html


----------



## incognito (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Two more tragic fires

Setting off fireworks inside a building!? Wouldn't think you would need a law to prevent that.


----------



## JBI (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Two more tragic fires

If the guys lighting the fuses DID think, we_ wouldn't_ need a law...


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Two more tragic fires

Better video of the Lame Horse Nightclub Fire:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8bMGesgkSs


----------

